# aktuellen JFrame drucken



## wraith07 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte einen aktuellen bzw. aktive JFrame drucken.
Aber wie


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

Deine Angaben sind ein bisschen dürftig ;-]

Allerdings ist das Drucken unter Java ein gewissen Problem!

Was genau soll denn gedruckt werden?
Der gesamte Frame inkl. Inhalt?
Dann würde ich fast vorschlagen, einen Screenshot zu machen und den zu drucken ..... :suspekt:
Andernfalls musst Du Dir eine entsprechende Grafik generieren, die Du dann drucken kannst!

Oder soll nur der Textinhalt des Frame gedruckt werden ?
Dann müsstest Du Dir den Text selbst zusammen basteln und diesen dann an den Drucker senden.

Eine sehr gute Anleitung zum Drucken unter Java (mit den verschiedenen Versionen) findest Du hier:
http://www.torsten-horn.de/techdocs/java-print.htm

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## wraith07 (2. Dezember 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> Deine Angaben sind ein bisschen dürftig ;-]
> 
> ...



ja ich möchte den gesammten frame drucken,
grafik generieren ja.
und da setzt meine problem an.
wie bekomme ich aus dem frame eine grafik, die ich drucken kann.


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

zuerst einmal: achte bitte auf Deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung! Auf die hier herrschende Netiquette (http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette) wird viel Wert gelegt, da hierdurch die Beiträge deutlich lesbarer werden ... 

Tja, eine quasi Standard-Funktion à la "KonvertiereFrame2Grafik" kenne ich nicht und sie wird es auch AFAIK wohl nicht geben!

Du musst Dir in jedem Fall das, was Du ausdrucken möchtest, selbst zusammenbauen - egal ob Text oder Grafik ! 
Schau mal auf den Link aus meinen ersten Beitrag, da steht auch was zu Grafikdruck drin  

Ob es diesbezügliche Libraries etc. gibt, ist mir nicht bekannt !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## wraith07 (2. Dezember 2009)

vfl_freak hat gesagt.:


> Moin,
> 
> zuerst einmal: achte bitte auf Deine Groß- und Kleinschreibung! Auf die hier herrschende Netiquette (http://www.tutorials.de/index.php?pg=netiquette) wird viel Wert gelegt, da hierdurch die Beiträge deutlich lesbarer werden ...
> 
> ...



oh entschuldige bitte,
ich wußte nicht dass du so sensibel bist.
beleidigen wollte ich dich auf keinen fall.........


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Moin,



wraith07 hat gesagt.:


> oh entschuldige bitte,
> ich wußte nicht dass du so sensibel bist.
> beleidigen wollte ich dich auf keinen fall.........



nein, keine Angst ... ich bin nicht sensibel und auf keinen Fall beleidigt 

Aber Du hast diese Netiquette mit Deiner Anmeldung anerkannt  und solltest Dich (in Deinem eigenen Interesse) auch dran halten, da zu unleserliche Beiträge meist nicht beachtet/beantwortet werden   speziell, wenn man sich als "_beratungsresistent_" erweist 

Gruß
Klaus


----------

